# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Perforated metal stairs and ballustrade contacts?

## Lights1

Hi everyone,  
Does anyone have any experience or know of anyone who would be able to assist in fabricating a perforated metal staircase as in the pictures below? Must be able to service Inner Melbourne. 
If I found someone, and they were able to put something together, do I need any engineering certificates or anything for a staircase in a residential home? 
Thanks for the assistance 
Lights1

----------


## SilentButDeadly

No. And yes. And by golly that's​ something. Hell of a way to hide money in your house though!

----------


## pharmaboy2

Find some product, see an engineer - this might be a stopping point.  Perforated metal won't have easy specs to calculate strength, flex etc. 
other option is to go visit some fabricators and see if they can make a couple of steps up for you - ie experiment for an engineer to feel confident. 
looks awesome, but at a guess, 40,50k?

----------


## pharmaboy2

Gee, scrap that, the stairs you linked to are manufactured in Melbourne . Go and visit the architect, engage him for stair design, but after telling him how great you think his architecture is.  Bit of diplomacy and you should be able to get the cost and the fabricator 
edit - he has used RBleim engineers in the past.  The engineers are listed usually on award websites, houses magazine etc.  that might be the best way forward.  It is possible it's off the shelf perforated, but I wouldn't hold my breath 
andrew Maynard architects is in every third issue of houses magazine, you might even find the project there, and hence the builder and the engineer

----------


## Lights1

> Gee, scrap that, the stairs you linked to are manufactured in Melbourne . Go and visit the architect, engage him for stair design, but after telling him how great you think his architecture is.  Bit of diplomacy and you should be able to get the cost and the fabricator 
> edit - he has used RBleim engineers in the past.  The engineers are listed usually on award websites, houses magazine etc.  that might be the best way forward.  It is possible it's off the shelf perforated, but I wouldn't hold my breath 
> andrew Maynard architects is in every third issue of houses magazine, you might even find the project there, and hence the builder and the engineer

  
Thanks to you and all above for replying. 
I have emailed Andrew Maynard, and about 3 other Architects that have installed similar designs, none have responded. Rocking up to an Architects office might be a little too much front, I could try the phone.  
However, now that you have mentioned the Engineer I could also approach them, ThankYou.   
I did a mail out to about 7 possible fabricators, 2 got back to me with a "Yes we can do that". One pointed me to some previous work in the city, I saw it in person, was a little diferent to what I had in mind.  
One fabricator provided a rough estimate of 15-20k This was for a 18-19 tread U style staircase. Not sure what a nice plywood stair would cost in comparison.  
My designer is now drawing up a stair with the bottom flight done n Timber, that we can use for storage below, then the landing and return flight would be perforated.   
I was hoping to find the exact fabricator as the ones in Melbourne as this would make the design and costing SO MUCH easier than have someone trying to nut it out for the first time.   
Will keep looking, thanks again for the replies and information.

----------


## Lights1

> No. And yes. And by golly that's​ something. Hell of a way to hide money in your house though!

  That's the thing isn't it, it'll be anything BUT hidden!   
I'm still trying to keep overall costs down, but I've got room to move considering the location and potential value once complete. ...Plus, I will take great joy in an aesthetically pleasing outcome for many years to come.

----------


## pharmaboy2

Hi - Sargant constructions did the build of "that house" and yes, R bliem was the engineer.  I'd ring them - even get the builder to do it

----------


## pharmaboy2

> Thanks to you and all above for replying. 
> I have emailed Andrew Maynard, and about 3 other Architects that have installed similar designs, none have responded. Rocking up to an Architects office might be a little too much front, I could try the phone.  
> However, now that you have mentioned the Engineer I could also approach them, ThankYou.   
> I did a mail out to about 7 possible fabricators, 2 got back to me with a "Yes we can do that". One pointed me to some previous work in the city, I saw it in person, was a little diferent to what I had in mind.  
> One fabricator provided a rough estimate of 15-20k This was for a 18-19 tread U style staircase. Not sure what a nice plywood stair would cost in comparison.  
> My designer is now drawing up a stair with the bottom flight done n Timber, that we can use for storage below, then the landing and return flight would be perforated.   
> I was hoping to find the exact fabricator as the ones in Melbourne as this would make the design and costing SO MUCH easier than have someone trying to nut it out for the first time.   
> Will keep looking, thanks again for the replies and information.

  your pricing seems about right for the initial fabrication, but there s a whole lot more from fabrication to install and balustrades etc, especially when it's a little different.  Still, grea idea though, not sure why I've never noticed it when searching for stairs in houses.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> That's the thing isn't it, it'll be anything BUT hidden!  
> .

  The stairs won't be but the engineering is. And that's where the money is.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Pretty sure our local playground has these in a tower, maybe that thought opens more avenues.
I actually feel a bit of vertigo going up this.

----------


## phild01

The stairs certainly have instant impact, I just doubt it can last, eventually being very unappealing. Especially when the gloss starts to wear from traffic.
  How much could you save if you stuck with timber treads that will look good for a very long time. Just my opinion of course.

----------


## Lights1

It will be a shoes off staircase!! Plus only doing master bedroom.  
Honestly, I couldn't tell you what a timber staircase would cost,    
Can anyone give me an estimate for something like this then for price comparisons, I'm still keen on the metal staircase, will have to first find a fabricator, then a price though.

----------


## Lights1

You're a wealth of information, thanks heaps pharmaboy!! Really appreciate it, I've been on this for months, but emailing and phoning for about a month now.

----------


## toooldforthis

no stilettos on that  :Biggrin:

----------


## pharmaboy2

Cost wise, I did an architectural set of stairs, spotted gum treads finished professionally , timber platform base etc - somewhere on the other side of $30k.  Original estimates were $20k, but it ads up.  All the small details to get it done right cost hours. 
no problems on the help - I have google skills and a decade collection of houses magazine

----------


## Lights1

Sheeesh! I really need to get my working drawings so i can get quotes, and begin the cull on needs vs wants 😀

----------


## phild01

> Cost wise, I did an architectural set of stairs, spotted gum treads finished professionally , timber platform base etc - somewhere on the other side of $30k. Original estimates were $20k, but it ads up. All the small details to get it done right cost hours.

  30k for a set of stairs, any pics?  I had a small vic ash set made up for under 5k.

----------


## pharmaboy2

> 30k for a set of stairs, any pics?  I had a small vic ash set made up for under 5k.

   
Thats the straight part, no better pics ATM that conform to the size for the forum.

----------

